# (Possibly Canadian?) Coca-Cola bottle



## elmanisero (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi there; I was walking along the banks of the Fraser River between Delta and New Westminster in British Columbia. I saw the head of a glass bottle poking out of the sand, and I gave it a tug. Turns out it's a Coca-Cola bottle. I've done some digging, and I think it's a Canadian-made bottle from 1952 - but it's in pretty decent condition and I was wondering if it's just a modern replica of an old bottle. It wasn't very deep in the sand and although the tide was low, I would assume something so old would be a lot deeper? Side 1 Top: "TRADE MARK REGISTERED" but doesn't say the part about the US patent office)Side 1 Bottom: "COCA-COLA LTD"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Side 2 Top: "TRADE MARK REGISTERED"Side 2 Bottom: "MIN CONTENTS 6. FL OZS."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The heel: "IF <D> 52"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I believe the D encased in a diamond is the mark of the Dominion Glass Company, which has a factory in Burnaby, BC (not far from where I found the bottle).Here's the link to where I found that information:http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks-2/ Is the bottle from 1952 or is it a modern reproduction? Should I clean it, or leave it as-is? (and if so, how should I clean it?) Thanks in advance for reading my post and helping me identify this bottle. I like to collect antique postcards, but I've never been a Coca-Cola collector - until now!


----------



## woody (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like the real deal. Clean it up and display it nicely!!!


----------



## Bixel (Apr 27, 2014)

Not a reproduction, that is a Canadian hobbleskirt coke. The <D> on the base means it was made by Dominion Glass co, a Canadian glass company.


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 28, 2014)

Good find.  You identified it correctly.  1952 is not that long ago in bottle terms so a bottle of that age could easily be found even on the surface.


----------

